# just bought a new holland 499 hydro



## jaredk (Aug 19, 2011)

i just bought a new holland 499 hydro swing haybine, my first haybine, i'm young and just starting out any tips or things i need to know when using this machine. thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Main thing is to keep the sickle drives and the u-joints greased on each side of the rollers. Try to make your hay before it lodges, if it's tall enough and leaning into the machine, the rollers can actually grab the hay and try to pull it in before it's cut. This will result in a high enough load to blow the pressure relief in the hydrostat system.

If it doesn't have the adjustable hold downs go ahead and install them now. I had a NH499 for about 4 or 5 years and found it to be one of the most reliable machines on the entire farm.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Make sure the guards are all straight and properly adjusted. If you can look after it, it will look after you.


----------



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

Jared....as unpopular as sickle machines are these days for being too slow, etc....you will find as mlappin has stated, these are great windrowers and have been continuously manufactured for years. The near 12' head is followed by 9' rolls...allow you to lay out very wide windrows of alfalfa that promote much faster curing than a smaller windrow. The rotoreels can make you dizzy, but no hay will become lodged under augers as in other sickle machines....and I routinely swath down forage sorghum and 7' tall kanlow switch grass with mine....slowly, but it will eat the hay.

Maintenance is important, the two pins on the lift system should be routinely greased...and as mlappin says, the sickle drive pieces as well as the u-joints. Roller clearance is done by shims....but it is not a big deal once you have performed that. The reel is belt driven and that acts as a clutch....which comes in handy when you try to condition a hedge post!!

All-in-all, these are very good machines for sickle mow-cos and are still used by hay people all over the country. Speed isn't everything.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

We run rotary right now and I wish we had our 499 still. It is nice to cut 15 mph but speed isn't all it is cracked up to be. I think it is probably one of the best machines made. Make sure to change your oil filter once or twice a year and that will help a bunch. I think one of the best things on that swather is the toolbox.


----------

